# Mr. Henry Congrats



## DavidDobbs (Oct 12, 2014)

@SENC congratulations on your 3rd place.

Dave


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 12, 2014)

Reelfoot contest? That's freaking awesome!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes at Reelfoot.


----------



## SENC (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you, Dave! Had a great time up there and learned an awful lot! There were some unbelievably talented callmakers there who were very gracious in sharing their time, talent, and guidance.

@Macdietrich took 2nd in the highly competitive acrylic division - congratulations, Mac! Enjoyed meeting you in person, and thanks for the wood!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 12, 2014)

@Macdietrich congrats also I just saw the list with Henry's name


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2014)

SENC said:


> Thank you, Dave! Had a great time up there and learned an awful lot! There were some unbelievably talented callmakers there who were very gracious in sharing their time, talent, and guidance.
> 
> @Macdietrich took 2nd in the highly competitive acrylic division - congratulations, Mac! Enjoyed meeting you in person, and thanks for the wood!




Congrats to both of ya !!! Which one of your calls placed and what category ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 13, 2014)

We want pictures!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Congrats to both of ya !!! Which one of your calls placed and what category ?


There were 4 divisions: all wood, acrylic, open, and metal reed. I placed 2 calls in the metal reed division. One (the buckeye burl barrel) placed 3rd, the other placed 2nd from last. I think there were 13 calls entered in the metal reed division. All calls in a given division were blown by 1 caller and a group of 3 judges scored all the calls. I was thrilled that my calls competed well - all the metal reed calls were made by exceptional callmakers and all sounded durn good (I thought the call that placed last could have been a top 2-3 call, for example). I learned a lot from them that will help me improve as a maker.

Elliott, there are some pictures of the weekend over on THO. They aren't mine, so I don't want to repost them.

For the callmakers (or collectors) out there that haven't been, the Reelfoot Lake Waterfowl Festival is really a fun weekend and a great opportunity to see and meet some of the best callmakers in the country, and most are very willing to share their skills and knowledge. It was a thrill for me to rub elbows with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats Henry and also to Mac. Glad you enjoyed the weekend and got to share experiences.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2014)

Way cool Henry and Mac! Let's see the winning entries! 




David thanks for posting this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> There were 4 divisions: all wood, acrylic, open, and metal reed. I placed 2 calls in the metal reed division. One (the buckeye burl barrel) placed 3rd, the other placed 2nd from last. I think there were 13 calls entered in the metal reed division. All calls in a given division were blown by 1 caller and a group of 3 judges scored all the calls. I was thrilled that my calls competed well - all the metal reed calls were made by exceptional callmakers and all sounded durn good (I thought the call that placed last could have been a top 2-3 call, for example). I learned a lot from them that will help me improve as a maker.
> 
> Elliott, there are some pictures of the weekend over on THO. They aren't mine, so I don't want to repost them.
> 
> For the callmakers (or collectors) out there that haven't been, the Reelfoot Lake Waterfowl Festival is really a fun weekend and a great opportunity to see and meet some of the best callmakers in the country, and most are very willing to share their skills and knowledge. It was a thrill for me to rub elbows with them.



A link to photos ??? lol


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2014)

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,21320.0/topicseen.html

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,21322.msg161796.html#new

The call that placed third is the buckeye call on the left in this picture:
http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/image_zps3d1dfbf6.jpg~original

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats, Henry!

And to think that guy in Mississippi said you'd never amount to anything...

@Tclem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Oct 13, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Congrats, Henry!
> 
> And to think that guy in Mississippi said you'd never amount to anything...
> 
> @Tclem


Didn't say anything but I won't repeat it. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow awsome guys. Rick


----------



## TimR (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats !! That's very cool, but very deserving in seeing the call.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

Henry those are fantastic looking calls. Personally, I could stand some closeups of each. 

That DIW is off the charts but then they all are.


----------



## SENC (Oct 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Henry those are fantastic looking calls. Personally, I could stand some closeups of each.
> 
> That DIW is off the charts but then they all are.


Thanks, Kevin. Unfortunately, all but the maple have found new homes and I didn't get individual shots. But here are a couple group shots that are a little better.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2014)

Damn fine looking calls Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 19, 2014)

I keep coming back to look at em . The DIW, Amboyna, n Buckeye are jaw dropping ! Is one of em curly redgum?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I keep coming back to look at em . The DIW, Amboyna, n Buckeye are jaw dropping ! Is one of em curly redgum?


Chakte kok.


----------

